# Tweaktown popup to disable adblocker?



## jsfitz54 (Nov 18, 2016)

So how does one circumvent this other than to stop reading at their site?

I don't want to watch a promo ad and I will not disable ad-blocker.
*The heavy handed crap has to stop.*


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 18, 2016)

My workaround is pretty simple - if site has pop-up ads, i don't use it. Ever. Here on TP my AdBlock is disabled because ads are not annoying me.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I take the same approach, if they try to get heavy handed and refuse to allow people with ad blockers, then I avoid them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> So how does one circumvent this other than to stop reading at their site?
> 
> I don't want to watch a promo ad and I will not disable ad-blocker.
> *The heavy handed crap has to stop.*


its no different than the other 1000 Tech sites online....just use a different site...likely run by a group of butthole's anyway.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2016)

The solution is simple, use an adblocker to block their popup.

When I was greeted by the fullscreen splash, I right clicked and blocked the element of the welcome screen as well as the big blue overlay. I can now visit their site without getting harassed by their crappy popup OR by ads.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 18, 2016)

wow talk about heavy handed...tweaktown can eat shit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The solution is simple, use an adblocker to block their popup.
> 
> When I was greeted by the fullscreen splash, I right clicked and blocked the element of the welcome screen as well as the big blue overlay. I can now visit their site without getting harassed by their crappy popup OR by ads.



Yeah I went into the blockable elements of the overlay,  but for me it's more of a principal thing, if they're going to ad rape, i wont  visit Theyre site .... @RCoon is right it CAN be blocked , but for me it's easier just to get that info from somewhere else

 I recommend tech power up, if you haven't tried it you should it's great


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2016)

I would like to add, I do add sites to my whitelist including TPU and RPS, since I visit them daily. If I ever come up against a particularly intrusive ad on a page on my whitelist, I simply add that specific add to my blocked elements list so it doesn't show its teeth again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2016)

Use a non sellout extension called 'ublock origin'


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2016)

Or whitelist the site if you like it. I'm serious.

EDIT: What Rcoon said two posts up.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The solution is simple, use an adblocker to block their popup.
> 
> When I was greeted by the fullscreen splash, I right clicked and blocked the element of the welcome screen as well as the big blue overlay. I can now visit their site without getting harassed by their crappy popup OR by ads.



Just tried it in Chrome with adblockplus, I could hide these elements, worked like a charm!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2016)

Didnt work for me for some reason. It says its blocked but still get the pop up



RCoon said:


> The solution is simple, use an adblocker to block their popup.
> 
> When I was greeted by the fullscreen splash, I right clicked and blocked the element of the welcome screen as well as the big blue overlay. I can now visit their site without getting harassed by their crappy popup OR by ads.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 18, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Use a non sellout extension called 'ublock origin'



This.

Ever since using Ublock all my adblocker issues have gone away.

Also when adblockers start whitelisting their own sites, stop using those adblockers - they are using the exact same mechanism against you, its a self-destructive practice for an adblocker. The power should be in the hands of the user. If websites want to block my access for using an adblocker, their loss not mine. It's really very simple.

Websites that cry havoc because they see their 'source of income' destroyed because they can't show intrusive, or sometimes even malware-ridden ads, have NO RIGHT TO EXIST. If all you make money with is showing ads, apparently your content isn't valuable enough and I'm glad to see it go (Twitter, I'm looking at you too! ) . The internet's big enough to find alternatives. It's not the user that needs to rethink its stance, its the ad servers that need to start considering their business ethics. If you're happy to serve malware to your visitors, or if you're happy to allow it to happen to your website, you just don't deserve traffic. Die, and fast please. I think many people have forgotten that the actual content on the internet is not the merit of companies who make money, its the merit of the userbase itself. The most interesting initiatives and websites on the internet, are free initiatives by likeminded individuals. That won't ever die, and with that, the internet won't ever die. The only motivation that's required is a sense of freedom - money is irrelevant.

Tweaktown = blacklisted here now.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 18, 2016)

There are like tens of tech sites. I block those that try too hard with their ads. I don't black ads on sites I visit.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 18, 2016)

*That site is a joke , not worth the intrusiveness!!!!!!

 *


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2016)

TPU is on my whitelist. Why? Because W1zz isn't a moron when it comes to site layout and ads. I stop going to tweaktown years ago. Its worse than a Mexican supermarket.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 18, 2016)

RCoon said:


> The solution is simple, use an adblocker to block their popup.
> 
> When I was greeted by the fullscreen splash, I right clicked and blocked the element of the welcome screen as well as the big blue overlay. I can now visit their site without getting harassed by their crappy popup OR by ads.



If you refresh your page the popup will come back because it uses random names so even if you block "cdepnewt" the next time you refresh the same function could be named "twenpedc".



brandonwh64 said:


> Didnt work for me for some reason. It says its blocked but still get the pop up



Looking at their code, what you actually need to block is "tweaktown.com##script:contains( )", you can add it to your filters manually. It should work whatever the name of the function is.


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2016)

I've stopped visiting the inquirer for the same reason - they let you read a couple of paragraphs and then hide the rest until the block is removed. Not looked at TT lately, but it looks like I won't bother if I can't get round it. @RCoon I'll try your solution first.

When I first started using ad blockers, there weren't that many people using them, so it didn't affect sites' bottom lines at that time and they worked fine on almost all sites. However, I suspected that this would happen when ad blockers became popular and I suspect that virtually all websites are gonna block ad blockers eventually. What do we do then?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> TPU is on my whitelist. Why? Because W1zz isn't a moron when it comes to site layout and ads. I stop going to tweaktown years ago. Its worse than a Mexican supermarket.



Thanks, man.  That made my morning!!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2016)

qubit said:


> However, I suspected that this would happen when ad blockers became popular and I suspect that virtually all websites are gonna block ad blockers eventually. What do we do then?



Look at pirated OS's and software.
Coders/programmers always find ways also for this.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 18, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> TPU is on my whitelist. Why? Because W1zz isn't a moron when it comes to site layout and ads. I stop going to tweaktown years ago. Its worse than a Mexican supermarket.



What does it even sell??

FWIW, Tweaktown is a pile of shit.  I went off it when it's articles started sounding like an AMD PR-athon.  They have history with NVidia and they've never gotten over it.  Same reason I avoid some Nvidia butt kissing sites.


----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> This.
> 
> Ever since using Ublock all my adblocker issues have gone away.
> 
> ...



By the sound of it Google is a malware company.

BTW, Arstechnica has a sound concept on this.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> So how does one circumvent this other than to stop reading at their site?
> 
> I don't want to watch a promo ad and I will not disable ad-blocker.
> *The heavy handed crap has to stop.*



No script


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2016)

m&m's said:


> Looking at their code, what you actually need to block is "tweaktown.com##script:contains( )", you can add it to your filters manually. It should work whatever the name of the function is.



I get this error trying to add that manually


----------



## m&m's (Nov 18, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> I get this error trying to add that manually
> 
> View attachment 81220


It's not supported by Adblock Plus. It's also not supported by Chrome.
If you want it to work, you need to use uBlock or uBlock Origin and a Firefox based browser.
More info here: Inline-script-tag-filtering


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2016)

m&m's said:


> It's not supported by Adblock Plus. It's also not supported by Chrome.
> If you want it to work, you need to use uBlock or uBlock Origin and a Firefox based browser.
> More info here: Inline-script-tag-filtering



OK cool thanks man!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2016)

I visit from my phone and it isn't bad.


----------



## CamWilmot (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi folks,


My name is Cameron and I am the founder and owner of TweakTown. One of my reviewers alerted me to this thread, so I want to join in on the fun and post a couple of responses.

1) Regarding the comment about being pro AMD and/or anti NVIDIA. Yes, in previous years, we had huge issues with NVIDIA (and AMD as well, but to a bit of a lesser extent). Around about two years ago, those issues were resolved. We now have a great relationship with NVIDIA, as we have a great relationship with AMD. Both companies sample us, include us on all press calls, invite us to events, work with us on giveaways, and so on. There is no bitterness toward NVIDIA whatsoever - those days are long over and both sides have built bridges and got over it. The relationships with NVIDIA and AMD are stronger than they have ever been.

2) About our ad recovery system, it's new and there are some bugs we are working on fixing right as we speak. For the past few months, we have been forcing ad recovery. We are trying a new ad recovery system that asks ad blocking users to watch a short video every 24 hours. After watching the video, you get ad-free access to our content for 24 hours. Is this such a bad thing? We are completely anti subscription as we believe content on the internet should be free of charge, but we also need to pay our awesome reviewers and reporters. If you can't accept that, sorry, but no worries, don't visit TweakTown.


I'm happy to directly answer any questions anyone has here.

Thanks!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> I'm happy to directly answer any questions anyone has here.


Not a Question but a Comment

Internet users ARE SICK AND TIRED OF PLAYING RUSSIAN ROULETTE WITH MALWARE EMBEDDED ADS ECT

That and over intrusive pop up/pop under Ads  not forgetting those Banner ads that drop Trojan's and virus's (so called drive by attacks).

THIS IS WHY THERE HAS BEEN A MASSIVE INCREASE IN ORDENERY PEOPLE USING NO SCRIPT/AD BLOCKERS ECT.

PC maintenance people now Generally recomend use of no Script and ad blockers to people because Because of the Virus/Trojan Risk
The Ad industry has caused this problem
the Ad industry Failed to Sort out its own problems ( to busy chasing bucks to realize their Revenue Stream was hemorrhaging ).
The Ad industry inspired and uses super cookies which invade peoples browsing privacy
Sites will Die because the Ad industry still fail's to deliver a product that is safe and non offensive and non Snooping.

PS Watch your Traffic probably Drop because of your AD policy ( less Traffic= less Revenue )


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> PS Watch your Traffic probably Drop because of your AD policy ( less Traffic= less Revenue )



If they aren't displaying the ads, then they aren't making revenue anyway.

If you like the site and appreciate the content, add it to your whitelist, or watch the freaking ad once a day so they can at least make a little money.

People just always want everything for free.  Sorry, but people have to make a living.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am the founder and owner of TweakTown. One of my reviewers alerted me to this thread, so I want to join in on the fun and post a couple of responses.
> ...



Thanks for coming into the lion's den. I hope you'll be as civilly treated as you were by making yourself available.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 18, 2016)

I like when I can use adblock to block the annoying "we noticed you have adblock installed" crap. Sometimes that doesn't work.

What irritates me the most is when I'm following a story and it takes me to site that has the story visible, but it's blurred out and I get a message to disable adblock. There are two ways around this.

1) This is the nice and easy way - I reload the page and as soon as I see the story load I click on the STOP (X) so the page stops loading anymore info. Most of the time this work and I can read the story without issues. If it doesn't work....

2) I have to go into Inspect Elements (in Chrome, ctrl+shift+i OR right click on what I want to inspect), then I have to go through and delete out elements that are blocking data from displaying correctly (this works sometimes) or I actually need to edit the attributes and change settings: remove transparency, adjust font color and etc. This is more of a pain in the ass and not really worth my time. I only do this if I really, really want to read the story I'm following up on. 

In the end, it depends on my determination of what I want to do.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 18, 2016)

I run adblocker and noscript as normal, I only make exceptions in specific cases.

 The reasons are simple, I don't like viruses and malware, and I don't want my screen cluttered up with ads for stuff that I would never be interested in.

 I am happy with the advertising on TPU as it all seems to be legit and it is targeted at TPU's subject matter.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If you like the site and appreciate the content, add it to your whitelist, or watch the freaking ad once a day so they can at least make a little money.



That once a day Ad  just might be Contaminated  with malware/Trojens or a Virus
you will not know untill its to late
as i Said people are sick to death of this Ad Russian roulette
The Advertising Industry needs to get its act together
CLEAN HOUSE AND KEEP IT CLEAN then maybe people will not be afraid of ads on sites


----------



## CamWilmot (Nov 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> That once a day Ad  just might be Contaminated  with malware/Trojens or a Virus
> you will not know untill its to late
> as i Said people are sick to death of this Ad Russian roulette
> The Advertising Industry needs to get its act together
> CLEAN HOUSE AND KEEP IT CLEAN then maybe people will not be afraid of ads on sites



Highly unlikely as we are just running a video with basic viewing tracking for stats.


----------



## Maban (Nov 18, 2016)

I stopped visiting Tweaktown this year for this very reason. TT has always been one of the worst websites in regards to their advertising. I made a profile post about it back in June. I was going to make a forum post asking how to get around the block but I decided TT wasn't worth the effort. Ads everywhere is terrible practice. The only reason why I kept visiting TT until the block is because I had the ability to disable ads. Without that ability the site simply doesn't exist to me anymore. And what's ironic is that if TT would just use some common sense ad practices I would just disable ad blocking. I disable it for TPU and a few other sites because their ads don't annoy the crap out of me. (Though the occasional side margin ads and the new Newegg affiliate links do annoy me a little)

I haven't experienced it myself but I have heard of others being served with malware-laced ads from TT.

For me it wasn't a big loss though because I only really ever went there for Sneekypeet's case/heatsink reviews and some occasional news. I'm happy with my cases and heatsinks so I don't have a need for them anymore anyway.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Highly unlikely as we are just running a video with basic viewing tracking for stats



The water has already been Tainted by the advertising industry its not your Fault
People see "please disable your ad blocking software and now they think twice before they do that"

Google will turn up the info and on a site that  does not block the use of ad blocking software


----------



## qubit (Nov 18, 2016)

@CamWilmot Respect for having the balls to come on here. 

My take on ads is that I can't stand the animations as they're so annoyingly distracting, hence I'm forced to use an ad blocker.

Of course, pop-ups, pop-unders, autoplay videos with sound (which can't be paused or restart after a few seconds) etc just amplify the problem.

Give me static banner ads and I'll never block them. I'm happy to whitelist any site which does this and on tech websites actually make them more interesting for me as I enjoy looking at them and will likely click them too.

I appreciate your no subs / paywall view and am happy to watch the occasional compulsory video if It helps you out.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 18, 2016)

I do whitelist websites I frequent too, except those with annoying ads. If they complained about adblocking though then it's an If/else scenario. If the content is worth the annoyance then I'll deal with it and whitelist them, else I'll simply find other content providers that I'm ok with.

TT was one of the websites I blacklisted (after trying -and failing- to bear with their ads for a while), when they implemented they anti-adblocking measures I did the weighing above and concluded that their articles aren't worth the trouble, so I stopped using their website and unfollowed their FB page. 
I would criticize TT for their choice for ads, I wouldn't criticize them trying to defend their living-sources though. 




eidairaman1 said:


> No script



Site won't work with Jscript disabled.


Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2016)

Shihabyooo said:


> I would criticize TT for their choice for ads, I wouldn't criticize them trying to defend their living-sources though.


I'm pretty Certain Most Sites  Do not get to choose  their Ads   they Get Served Ads from "Ad Companys and Agencys  to Placement Slots on the Site.
Sometimes Ads Slide by that contain malware/virus's and other nasty's
They  Get Served to Millions of people over thousands of Sites and these Agencys don't Seem to Care  " they get paid "
You don't have to vist porn/pirate sites to be infected you can get infected from NBC.com BBC.co.uk MSM any fortune 500 company
and yes even TPU front page has had its moments so TT has also Suffered

 but not TT


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 18, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am the founder and owner of TweakTown. One of my reviewers alerted me to this thread, so I want to join in on the fun and post a couple of responses.
> ...


How about you just balance your website layout? As I said TPU is on my whitelist for a reason. Forcing me to watch a video is a sure way to lose my traffic.

Remember you are catering to the 1% of the computer world. We are high end neck beards. Those scripts you are running WILL be bypassed and people who are not smart enough will just stop going. Its a lose/lose for you. Refine your layout and ask your users kindly to whitelist you.......and stop with the Mexican storefront layout.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep Noscript and Ghostery for me. I see what I want to see and they see what I want them to see. Here at TPU for example I don't see any trackers and frankly nothing to block(Well google analytics but they are just straight up blocked everywhere)Heck I even make a point to click the odd front page ad just to show I'm here. I won't comment on the amount of things that get blocked over at Tweaktown(Needless to say the first thing is a blocked redirect to tell me my Javascript is "hiding")So yeah no dice


----------



## CamWilmot (Nov 19, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about you just balance your website layout? As I said TPU is on my whitelist for a reason. Forcing me to watch a video is a sure way to lose my traffic.
> 
> Remember you are catering to the 1% of the computer world. We are high end neck beards. Those scripts you are running WILL be bypassed and people who are not smart enough will just stop going. Its a lose/lose for you. Refine your layout and ask your users kindly to whitelist you.......and stop with the Mexican storefront layout.



You are not the 1% of the world. You are 50% and sometimes higher. And if you are blocking ads, you are actually costing us money to serve your views. So, to be frank, I don't mind you not visiting.



INSTG8R said:


> Yep Noscript and Ghostery for me. I see what I want to see and they see what I want them to see. Here at TPU for example I don't see any trackers and frankly nothing to block(Well google analytics but they are just straight up blocked everywhere)Heck I even make a point to click the odd front page ad just to show I'm here. I won't comment on the amount of things that get blocked over at Tweaktown(Needless to say the first thing is a blocked redirect to tell me my Javascript is "hiding")So yeah no dice



Thanks for the feedback. We'll definitely look into getting Ghostery supported.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> So, to be frank, I don't mind you not visiting.


respectfully,
I feel it would  serve You( your site) better to Work with those who are unhappy with Your site, rather than prefer them to not visit it?

i understand that is no simple task, and is also vague....but specifically, as related to the way You replied to themailman...it comes off a Bit "undesirable"


----------



## CamWilmot (Nov 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> respectfully,
> I feel it would  serve You( your site) better to Work with those who are unhappy with Your site, rather than prefer them to not visit it?



Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.



so what Your saying is that the popup that asks adblockers to watch a video is a "Guard dog"? and its "weeding out" undesirables?


 at the end of the day it's your site and you can do with it as you wish, but if I can be frank it doesn't come across too well as an outsider looking in. I have no negative or positive opinion of your site aside from what this thread  consists of. I wish you all the best and good luck with your endeavor,  also I respect the fact that you came in and  responded to these comments. Good night


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.


As someone who works in marketing you couldn't be more wrong. I also hate to break it to you but its probably less that 1% of the population that are hardware enthusiast. You cater to a niche demographic and you are proceeding to push something they do not want AND pride themselves on being able to circumvent "The Man". Brilliant move. I'm sure its not going to cost you any viewers at all.



jboydgolfer said:


> so what Your saying is that the popup that asks adblockers to watch a video is a "Guard dog"? and its "weeding out" undesirables?
> 
> 
> at the end of the day it's your site and you can do with it as you wish, but if I can be frank it doesn't come across too well as an outsider looking in. I have no negative or positive opinion of your site aside from what this thread  consists of. I wish you all the best and good luck with your endeavor,  also I respect the fact that you came in and  responded to these comments. Good night


He will end up taking it down. When his traffic drops off he will all of a sudden realize that people who visit his site apparently didn't want to be force fed garbage. It will be quiet and spontaneous. Nothing will be said and if someone brings it up it will be like it didn't happen.


----------



## qubit (Nov 19, 2016)

I was right about ad blocker blocks spreading. Just tried going to XDA Developers from a Google search. I can browse the site ok until I try to view a thread. It displays for a couple of seconds and then disappears, showing just the background colour. There's no message, nothing, just a blank page. I think they should at least have the courtesy to display a message for the less clued up.

Turn off the ad blocker, refresh the page and the content miraculously remains. I'll bet virtually every site will block ad blockers soon. If only they'd stop with the annoying animations I'd be happy to view them with ads. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655

Note that the forum index displays just fine with the ad blocker on, so this is definitely deliberate.


----------



## Static~Charge (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> You are not the 1% of the world. You are 50% and sometimes higher. And if you are blocking ads, you are actually costing us money to serve your views. So, to be frank, I don't mind you not visiting.



You have the right to refuse ad-blocking users. Ad-blocking users have the right to boycott your web site. Either way, the net result is the same: ad-blocking users won't see your ads. It's a "heads I win, tails you lose" scenario.

So, to be frank, I don't mind not visiting your web site, either. I also won't recommend your site to anyone. Enjoy the declining revenue.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> That once a day Ad  just might be Contaminated  with malware/Trojens or a Virus
> you will not know untill its to late
> as i Said people are sick to death of this Ad Russian roulette
> The Advertising Industry needs to get its act together
> CLEAN HOUSE AND KEEP IT CLEAN then maybe people will not be afraid of ads on sites



That's a pretty big stretch, and extremely unlikely on a single video ad.  This used to really be a problem with Ad Choice, but they actually HAVE gone through and cleaned house.  I've seen a drastic improvement in the ads on legit websites.  The only sites I've had problems with malicious ads are the less than legit ones.



Shihabyooo said:


> I do whitelist websites I frequent too, except those with annoying ads.



The Tweaktown ads aren't annoying.  Yes, there are a few animated ones, but they aren't the annoying animated ones.  Then are the slow changing ones with just a minor change.  LIke some words changing, or a product available in multiple colors switching through the colors slowly.  TPU has these types of ads too.



Static~Charge said:


> You have the right to refuse ad-blocking users. Ad-blocking users have the right to boycott your web site. Either way, the net result is the same: ad-blocking users won't see your ads. It's a "heads I win, tails you lose" scenario.



Actually, the net result isn't the same.  If the ad-block users boycott the site, it actually saves them money.  It is better for them to boycott the site then it is to visit the site without ads.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.



well this went well.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If they aren't displaying the ads, then they aren't making revenue anyway.
> 
> If you like the site and appreciate the content, add it to your whitelist, or watch the freaking ad once a day so they can at least make a little money.
> 
> People just always want everything for free.  Sorry, but people have to make a living.


Then do like TPU has and get paid a percentage of each link posted or purchase made off a link. There isn't a need to blast ads all over the place.
I imagine TPU isn't suffering, and it's reputation isn't either.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont know how long TT has been up and running but from their forums it seems many years. The TT forums seems to be pretty much dead. I like to go to a tech site where the forums are alive with members and sharing ideas, talking about stuff.

I read some of the reviews and the reviews are incomplete, the laptop reviews dont have anything on power draw or screen quality. I want to know how bright is the screen or how are the colors. And temperatures, I dont want to see how the external surface temperatures will be, I want to know the maximum temperature the laptop will get at 100%. Your so called gaming laptop review are kinda of a joke with the surface temperature. Laptop gamers want the max temps. If you like ideas go to http://www.notebookcheck.net/   They have a complete reviews about laptops and other tech things.

The hard drives dont have power draw either. I want to know how much power draw a certain HD or SSD will produce.

Overall TT is not bad or not great tech review site from what I saw, I give it a "under average" tech review site. Maybe the owner shouldnt be mocking people and instead learning in why people dont like the website.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.



Frankly, I object to being forced into watching a video period.

So yeah, I guess I'm not using your site.  Too bad because I find other kinds of advertising acceptable.

EDIT:  Oh, you mean if people block ads they'll get that?  Ok...  I don't mind that so much as long as the primary ads are not explosively in my face.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> So how does one circumvent this other than to stop reading at their site?
> 
> I don't want to watch a promo ad and I will not disable ad-blocker.
> *The heavy handed crap has to stop.*



i unfollowed their facebook page because their website wouldnt work on mobile, and then they've pulled this shit on desktop - despite liking their content i just wont use their site now.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i unfollowed their facebook page because their website wouldnt work on mobile, and then they've pulled this shit on desktop - despite liking their content i just wont use their site now.


Does the mobile page also have ads. Just wondering, I do like some of their news reporting.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Then do like TPU has and get paid a percentage of each link posted or purchase made off a link. There isn't a need to blast ads all over the place.
> I imagine TPU isn't suffering, and it's reputation isn't either.



I do have to agree, the amount of ads is a little over the top on TT.  If it was two or three ads per page, it would be more acceptable.  But when you go to an article and there are 4 paragraphs on each page, and 9 ads, that's crazy.  One or two ads is all that is acceptable there.  And several of them are not only changing and animated, but actually changing size, so the page elements jump around to adjust to the size of the ad, that is annoying.

Honestly, I'd gladly watch a short advertisement video once every 24 hours to avoid that mess...

Now, here is an interesting thing I just noticed.  I use Adblock Plus, but I have the option enabled to allow "non-intrusive" ads.  When I'm on TT, a few ads do load(maybe 1 per page), and I have not received the pop-up about using adblock and asking me to watch the video.  So maybe that is the key.  And, honestly, I think it is fair for TT.  I'm still viewing some ads, so there is some revenue from my visit, but all their annoying ads get blocked.  If they want more revenue from me, and other visitors, get rid of the annoying ads and put in acceptable ads instead.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)

In an attempt to lighten the mood, I do have a fond memory of TT. I remember they used to do recommended settings for various games.  It's what first got me visiting them.  That and game reviews were very good.

For some reason, idk what, I haven't been back in a couple years. I was unaware of this new ad positioning.  I have to say, I can not begrudge them needing to make income.  Websites aren't exactly free to produce and maintain.  Still, the blocking out of the whole screen every minute if you have an ad blocker seems excessive.  That's what it did to me yesterday.


----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2016)

i think i have a good example with computerbase.de and videos.
if you want to look 3 or more videos you get the same 20 to 30 sec advertisement at each video-makes me crazy!

and tweaktown i dont go there anymore-little bit ad is ok for me like on tpu(where we were kindly asked to disable our adblocker- and i did)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> In an attempt to lighten the mood, I do have a fond memory of TT. I remember they used to do recommended settings for various games.  It's what first got me visiting them.  That and game reviews were very good...


Off-topic: Recommended Settings is something good to have with reviews, some game settings are overrated and not much bring much graphics wise while killing the performance :\.
For Example Fallout 4, drop Shadow distance to medium and God Rays set to high, set any other thing to max and you get 60FPS most of the time without having super clocked Intel CPU and absurdly high frequency memory.


----------



## Maban (Nov 19, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Now, here is an interesting thing I just noticed.  I use Adblock Plus, but I have the option enabled to allow "non-intrusive" ads.  When I'm on TT, a few ads do load(maybe 1 per page), and I have not received the pop-up about using adblock and asking me to watch the video.  So maybe that is the key.  And, honestly, I think it is fair for TT.  I'm still viewing some ads, so there is some revenue from my visit, but all their annoying ads get blocked.  If they want more revenue from me, and other visitors, get rid of the annoying ads and put in acceptable ads instead.



The last time I visited TT in June I had non-intrusive ads allowed with ABP and I still got the full page block. Maybe they changed it since then or maybe you just got lucky. If I had been allowed to visit TT with non-intrusive ads allowed, I would have kept going there. I have no problem with the concept of ads. What I have a problem with is the amount, the placement, and the behavior of them.

If there are ads...

between every paragraph or between every front page news summary or anywhere in-line in a review

that make sound
that expand if I do anything other than actually clicking on it. I just visited TT with uBlock disabled and I had a Home Depot ad try to expand just by hovering over it. It failed for some reason but I am definitely counting that as unacceptable. I may put my cursor in some random place on a page, but that doesn't mean I want anything to do with what it's resting on.
that are way bigger than they should be. I just had a giant 1050 pixel high Toshiba/Newegg ad inside a review between "Next Page" and "Content Page Summary"

that appear when I hover over an image that is part of the news post. This one was a huge annoyance to me on TT. They embedded ads into _every single _in-line image on a page.

that use an excessive amount of system resources. I have three TT pages open in Firefox. One on the home page, one in an article index, and one inside a review. There was several Flash ads, one video (making sound), and a dozen or two rotating image ads all refreshing constantly. Firefox was using 15% CPU on average (stock 3930K HT-off). I closed the tabs and it instantly went down to 0% usage.
...I'm going to block them.

TT has been in the past or is still guilty of all of these. These are terrible ad practices. If I ever visit a site like that, you better damn believe I am going to block every single one of the offending ads. If you try to tell me to disable my ad blocker, I'm just going to laugh in your face and never visit your site again and recommend others not to as well.


----------



## Frick (Nov 19, 2016)

Am there right now, whitelisted on both Adblock and Ghostery, and it's not so bad for a sub-par site (which I always have considered them to be). The ads inside the articles are a bit too much, and the two ads you have to scroll through to get down to the comments are also too much. But it plays well with the theme of the site I guess.



Maban said:


> The last time I visited TT in June I had non-intrusive ads allowed with ABP and I still got the full page block. Maybe they changed it since then or maybe you just got lucky. If I had been allowed to visit TT with non-intrusive ads allowed, I would have kept going there. I have no problem with the concept of ads. What I have a problem with is the amount, the placement, and the behavior of them.
> 
> If there are ads...
> 
> that expand if I do anything other than actually clicking on it. I just visited TT with uBlock disabled and I had a Home Depot ad try to expand just by hovering over it. It failed for some reason but I am definitely counting that as unacceptable. I





Those I am actually fine with, as long as it's not over the top. At TT right now there is a purple bubble inside one ad that slightly expands when I hover over it. Hardly intrusive IMO.


----------



## Maban (Nov 19, 2016)

Frick said:


> Am there right now, whitelisted on both Adblock and Ghostery, and it's not so bad for a sub-par site (which I always have considered them to be). The ads inside the articles are a bit too much, and the two ads you have to scroll through to get down to the comments are also too much. But it plays well with the theme of the site I guess.
> 
> Those I am actually fine with, as long as it's not over the top. At TT right now there is a purple bubble inside one ad that slightly expands when I hover over it. Hardly intrusive IMO.


Well it failed to open so I don't know exactly what it would have looked like. On TT I've never experienced (that I remember) an expanding ad anything near how Tom's Hardware would have. You know the ones, hover over it for more that a tenth of a second and it expands to half the screen. TT gets a point for that but they are very much in the red from the other violations.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 20, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> 2) About our ad recovery system, it's new and there are some bugs we are working on fixing right as we speak. For the past few months, we have been forcing ad recovery. We are trying a new ad recovery system that asks ad blocking users to watch a short video every 24 hours. After watching the video, you get ad-free access to our content for 24 hours. Is this such a bad thing? We are completely anti subscription as we believe content on the internet should be free of charge, but we also need to pay our awesome reviewers and reporters. If you can't accept that, sorry, but no worries, don't visit TweakTown.



Yes, it's a bad thing. Forcing your users onto anything on a website is generally a bad thing. Our government even came back on it not too long ago with regards to a cookie popup. It is widely considered one/some of the more annoying things to deal with on a website.

If you want visitors to generate revenue, create a community that is willing and able to put in work. That starts with a warm welcome above anything else. If you want to make money off ads, you need to find a way to make people want to watch them. The battle needs to be fought with advertisers, not with users.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 22, 2016)

The forced ads are back.  @CamWilmot : Cameron Wilmot no doubt pulled the forced ads to quiet down the protest for 2 days then reinstated them today.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> The forced ads are back.  @CamWilmot : Cameron Wilmot no doubt pulled the forced ads to quiet down the protest for 2 days then reinstated them today.


I'll check how it works with my ad blocker when I get to my PC later today. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 22, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> The forced ads are back.  @CamWilmot : Cameron Wilmot no doubt pulled the forced ads to quiet down the protest for 2 days then reinstated them today.



WeakTown


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 22, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> WeakTown



More Appropiate would be
Twerktown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Because they are making Ass's of themselves


----------



## Bones (Nov 23, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> You are not the 1% of the world. You are 50% and sometimes higher. And if you are blocking ads, you are actually costing us money to serve your views. *So, to be frank, I don't mind you not visiting.*



Neither do I - Bye.


----------



## qubit (Nov 23, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> Not really, because they are usually always 100% against any advertising. And will reject simple things even like watching a short video every 24 hours. So, we will use technology to control who views our content.


I got the prompt to watch the video to continue. I clicked ok to watch it like (I said previously that I didn't mind this) but the video never showed up and the site remained greyed out (in blue) and inaccessible, even with a refresh. I didn't bother troubleshooting it and went elsewhere. You need to fix this or you'll lose traffic and goodwill.

EDIT: just tried it again now. Got that ad block prompt again. I clicked watch video, where all that happened is that the sound started playing, but there was no video window. Again, this is a fail that you need to address.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 23, 2016)

CamWilmot said:


> I'm happy to directly answer any questions anyone has here.



And last Seen
CamWilmot was last seen:
Saturday at 9:02 PM

He Replied To  a  couple of people ( not that Respectfully )
After Reading some of the posted Comments of people trying to get on his site you got to wonder if the above quote was made with any sincerity

"he's out of here"
we are all freetards for Running Add Blockers 
Given that this is an Indicator of how he treats Forum posters 
I Sincerely wonder how long his Site will Survive as he .........meh not worth further comments   he aint coming back to read them


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

I pretty much stopped watching TV because of the adverts. I hate to have advertising forced on me.

Long live Youtube and the BBC


----------



## qubit (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I pretty much stopped watching TV because of the adverts. I hate to have advertising forced on me.
> 
> Long live Youtube and the BBC
> 
> ...


Alas, YT have ads getting in the way of their videos nowadays, some dismissable after 5 seconds and some that go the whole hog of 30 seconds, plus interrupting in the middle of the video which really irks me. They also have a banner ad which pops up a few seconds after pressing play that doesn't go away unless it's dismissed. I guess this is how they're "monetizing" their platform now, horrible word. This is all very annoying for me and I hope there's a way around this, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2016)

qubit said:


> Again, this is a fail



Fixed that for you ^^


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 23, 2016)

Look at the reasons Ad Blockers came into being, look at what they block.  If it wasnt for tracking and the collection of personal information there wouldnt be a need for them. As malware became easy to distribute thru ads, the need for ad and script blockers had become the only answer. Ad servers can never, ever, be trusted. If website owners and marketers cant understand this, they must not care shit for their consumer/user/customers so they dont need my traffic.

The thing I like about No Script addon, it shows the adservers, same with Ublock, you can mark those server to be block permanently. The last time I ever went to Tweaktown for anything was to get a healthy dose of malware that said "nyah, nyah, dont you come back no more, no more, no more!".

And I didnt. Their content isnt unique enough that it cant be found on other tech sites.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I pretty much stopped watching TV because of the adverts. I hate to have advertising forced on me.
> 
> Long live Youtube and the BBC
> 
> ...



Woah, hold up. I don't mind watching Coca-Cola ads; I think they're usually pretty great, not to mention my love for coke 



qubit said:


> Alas, YT have ads getting in the way of their videos nowadays, some dismissable after 5 seconds and some that go the whole hog of 30 seconds, plus interrupting in the middle of the video which really irks me. They also have a banner ad which pops up a few seconds after pressing play that doesn't go away unless it's dismissed. I guess this is how they're "monetizing" their platform now, horrible word. This is all very annoying for me and I hope there's a way around this, but I'm not too optimistic.



Indeed, I cooled off on YouTube in the past due to their ads. However, lately I've been to able to block YT ads fairly successfully, even on my android.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 23, 2016)

Culled from *******

""" Websites that detect ad-blockers to stop their users from reading webpages could be illegal under European law.

Alexander Hanff, a privacy campaigner and programmer, says he has received a letter from the European Commission confirming that browser-side web scripts that pick out advert blockers access people's personal data (ie: the plugin stored on their computer). Thus, just like you need to give permission to EU websites to access and store your cookies, ad-blocker detectors must ask for permission before probing your browser.
Therefore, under EU law in force since May 2011, people must give their consent before an anti-ad-blocker script can run and hide content on a page. Of course, while waiting for that consent from a visitor, the site could refuse to show anything, but then the publisher will scare off all readers, even the ones who turn out to be not running anti-ad plugins. If the page is viewable while waiting for the consent, then blocking ad-blockers is pointless.

Hanff has now said he will be using the commission's letter as the basis for a series of legal challenges against firms that use anti-ad-blocking software. Next week he'll also be setting up a website for people to identify websites that use the code, so that a list of potential defendants can been identified.

That's bad news for outlets that have decided to block anti-ad plugins. (Yeh Tweaktown that includes you).

To all #publishers currently detecting #adblockers in EU - look out, I am coming for you and I am very well armed. #privacy #spyware """


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 23, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> And last Seen
> CamWilmot was last seen:
> Saturday at 9:02 PM
> 
> ...


If you ever look at TT's forum page, most thread's last reply was months ago. Their forums are RIP and the review are to me below average at most.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2016)

I block ads everywhere today because I'm still having PTSD from all the flashing GIF ad banners from the late 90's with no means to block that crap back then.


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 24, 2016)

tweaktown.com##body>div[id][class]

Thank me later


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2016)

I simply don't read them. Or, you can just click STOP button in browser as soon as page loads, but before it jumps to "Disable AdBlocker" page. But in general, I just avoid them because of it and use some other source.


----------



## monim1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Using adblocker is the simplest way but if the site urges to disable the adblocker, then I block the popups


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2017)

CamWilmot said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Cameron and I am the founder and owner of TweakTown. One of my reviewers alerted me to this thread, so I want to join in on the fun and post a couple of responses.
> 
> ...



The whole "24 hour" thing only works if a user doesn't delete their cookies and LTSO's when closing their browser, which a ton of people do. How about this, No Thank You. After you started the whole blocking-users-who-block-ads thing, I removed tweaktown from my bookmarks and added it to my router block list. No one in my home can even visit your site.

Here's why and I'm going to quote a good friend in a post on youtube: " Speaking personally, I block ads ruthlessly and for two main reasons. First, Security. I do not trust advertisers and have been burned by malicious ads from seemingly trustworthy sites. My digital safety is more important. Second, Privacy. Advertisers do NOT have the right to know ANYTHING about me unless I choose to do business with them. Even then they only get enough information to complete the business being done. You mentioned alternatives. TechPowerUp has been trying out a very effective and non-intrusive way of showing ads on their site. You folks are doing the sponsor plug at the end. These have no security concerns and do not violate our privacy. I am fully in support of these kinds of methodologies. I wouldn't mind if you put them at the start like JaysTwoCents does his promotions. It's not the ads themselves really. It's the invasive nature of them that has become intolerable. Thank You for being forward thinking and trying different ideas instead of going the TweakTown route by blocking users who block ads. " Now this was in response to a video that Linus Sebastian did about adblockers and it resonates with me.

Find a better way to shows us ads that do not invade our privacy and do not require us to compromise our digital safety and security or take a hike. TweakTown is not the only option on the net and certainly not the best if you are going to behave in such a foul and childish manner. We have the absolute right to be both secure and private. We do not need to change. You do! Come up with something that respects us or go the way of the dodo.



CamWilmot said:


> If you can't accept that, sorry, but no worries, don't visit TweakTown.



As mentioned above, way ahead of you!


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 1, 2017)

*CamWilmot*
*TweakTown Owner*
Male, 33
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:
Nov 18, 2016
Messages:
4
Thanks Received:
8
Trophy Points:
3
CamWilmot was last seen:
Nov 19, 2016
ONE DAY MEMBER   WASTE OF SPACE MEMBER ONLY HERE FOR ONE DAY TO PROMOTE HIS "SITE"


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 1, 2017)

Pay me for watching your ads and i will disable my adblock.

Don't want to pay me for watching your ads then the adblock stays on.

While you sites claim you need to make money you ain't doing it by waisting my time and shoving shit in my face i am not remotley interested in!!!!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/tweaktown.com



 

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/tweaktown.com
> View attachment 84668
> 
> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/techpowerup.com
> View attachment 84669


And to that I have this response; http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/tweaktown.com.html

And if you check TPU; http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/techpowerup.com.html

Seems they're down and have been for over a week. TPU is still here. So who's really doing better? Hmm..


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 1, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> And to that I have this response; http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/tweaktown.com.html
> 
> Seems they're down and have been for over a week. TPU is still here. So who's really doing better?



Well I tried tweaktown about 2 hours ago, it was loading very slow but at that time it was still working....

Actually, just now tried again, it's working just at DialUp internet speeds...


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I tried tweaktown about 2 hours ago, it was loading very slow but at that time it was still working....
> 
> Actually, just now tried again, it's working just at DialUp internet speeds...


Probably their server got a virus from those ads


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I tried tweaktown about 2 hours ago, it was loading very slow but at that time it was still working....
> 
> Actually, just now tried again, it's working just at DialUp internet speeds...


Fair enough. Still, popularity is not the ultimate defining characteristic for the quality of a thing. TPU's articles, generally, have a consistently higher level of quality to them than tweaktown had back before they started all of this nonsense. So losing them was not much of a loss. And it won't be if they shut down. They did this to themselves. They can't blame us for protecting ourselves and being unwilling to trust again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2017)

Obviously I can't speak for anyone else but, I personally do run an ad block because I really don't like ads and whenever I run into a site that holds back content until I disable my ad blocker I don't even stick around long enough to read the first half a sentence I just back out & go to another site.  There are literally thousands of sources for any given type of information you're looking for on the Internet if some site decides they want to block ad blockers just find another one and it will be their loss .... this is one of those things that users will shape what becomes the status quo. Either we make a united front and refuse to patronize sites which try to force content on us or will be forced to view their ad content in the future,   And every site will end up getting on board because of a company or entity can make revenue by simply adding some advertisements they will. This is another step in the evolution of the Internet, let's do our best to make it a good one

 Anyone  Who is old enough to remember Internet in the 90s should know advertising our websites to get really out of hand. You know what I'm talking about, knowing flashy ads and pop-ups left and right. It got to the point when you would close your Internet browser there would be 10 pop-up windows sitting on your desktop that all generated well you were browsing the Internet.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 1, 2017)

CamWilmot said:


> but we also need to pay our awesome reviewers and reporters. If you can't accept that, sorry, but no worries, don't visit TweakTown.



 i do Believe one of our mods is a Staff member/contributor/ Tester there ????
Wonder if he's been paid Recently ???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2017)

Can confirm dialup speeds. Secondly, frontpage layout looks all messy imo. I dont know if it was because the page didnt load correctly but it looks ugly and too cluttered. 

Checked their forums, seems semi active some threads active 2-6hrs ago while the rest a few weeks or months ago....or far back as 2014


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2017)

CamWilmot said:


> but we also need to pay our awesome reviewers and reporters. If you can't accept that, sorry, but no worries, don't visit TweakTown



  I agree that your contributors deserve compensation for their time in some way shape ,or form. But is that really the responsibility of those who patronize the site? Or is that the site owners responsibility for promising payment to it it's contributors? Shoveling your problems onto your "guests" seems to be Just a way of shirking ones responsibilities, and creating a "boogie man" which you can blame when your contributors don't get paid.  I don't think I caught this comment  of yours until I saw it reposted by another member but with an attitude like that you can trust you don't have to recommend or suggest people to not visit your site, with that one sentence you alienated me entirely and before reading it I had no opinion truly in either direction. Why don't you post that  comment on the homepage of your website, and see if  my reaction is any different to what another person's would be? You need to learn how to carry yourself better, either that or dont present and image of your personality online at all ,because frankly , & not to be rude , the image in my mind I have of you is not a positive one &  that's a bell that can't be un rung. And I have a strong suspicion  you couldnt care less.   I wish you the Best of luck with your endeavors

This  makes me all the more grateful for techpowerup, & its PROFFESIONAL staff members


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I agree that your contributors deserve compensation for their time in some way shape ,or form. But is that really the responsibility of those who patronize the site? Or is that the site owners responsibility for promising payment to it it's contributors? Shoveling your problems onto your "guests" seems to be Just a way of shirking ones responsibilities, and creating a "boogie man" which you can blame when your contributors don't get paid.  I don't think I caught this comment  of yours until I saw it reposted by another member but with an attitude like that you can trust you don't have to recommend or suggest people to not visit your site, with that one sentence you alienated me entirely and before reading it I had no opinion truly in either direction. Why don't you post that  comment on the homepage of your website, and see if  my reaction is any different to what another person's would be? You need to learn how to carry yourself better, either that or dont present and image of your personality online at all ,because frankly , & not to be rude , the image in my mind I have of you is not a positive one &  that's a bell that can't be un rung. And I have a strong suspicion  you couldnt care less.   I wish you the Best of luck with your endeavors
> 
> This  makes me all the more grateful for techpowerup, & its PROFFESIONAL staff members


FYI TPU pays its reporters and reviewers also.......dare I say they are far more accurate also? Hmmmm.

Also W1zz knows how to lead and run a site. He keeps his opinions to himself and seems to work on facts and not emotion. This is how you make money people. Facts. Not emotion.

On a side note Adblocker works great on Tweaktown!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 1, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI TPU pays its reporters and reviewers also.......dare I say they are far more accurate also? Hmmmm.
> 
> Also W1zz knows how to lead and run a site. He keeps his opinions to himself and seems to work on facts and not emotion. This is how you make money people. Facts. Not emotion.
> 
> On a side note Adblocker works great on Tweaktown!


Ublock confirm to work also.

I said it some time ago when I check their forums out, their forums are pretty much dead.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I said it some time ago when I check their forums out, their forums are pretty much dead.


And when a site's forums start to die, it's either because said forums are hard to use or the core site is on it's way out. Just look at what happened to xBitLabs(but for different reasons). If the folks at tweaktown start making the correct choices to get with the program, they might bounce back, but it's not looking good based on the general vibe across the net.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2017)

tweaktowns reviews are often good, but i've been banned from their facebook page (for talking about the ads? its possible i noticed long after it happened)
last time i tried to use it on my mobile scrolling a millimeter too far, the website would jump to the next article/item - and rotating the phone or clicking things would jump right to the top of the page (and several 'articles' prior)

banning in the face of criticism is not a good sign, no matter how good some of the content may be.

Oh and the page takes literally 60 seconds longer to load with my adblocker disabled - the website genuinely is negatively affected in a big way by those ads.


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2017)

Mussels said:


> tweaktowns reviews are often good, but i've been banned from their facebook page (for talking about the ads?)
> last time i tried to use it on my mobile scrolling a millimeter too far, the website would jump to the next article/item - and rotating the phone or clicking things would jump right to the top of the page (and several 'articles' prior)
> 
> banning in the face of criticism is not a good sign, no matter how good some of the content may be.
> ...


Sounds like that website is on the road to oblivion while blaming everyone else.

Only in this very thread, I made a constructive suggestion or two to the founder to improve TT, but he just ignored it. Whatever, it's his loss and it looks like he's paying the price right now of not listening to people trying to help him.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 2, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI TPU pays its reporters and reviewers also.......dare I say they are far more accurate also? Hmmmm.
> 
> Also W1zz knows how to lead and run a site. He keeps his opinions to himself and seems to work on facts and not emotion. This is how you make money people. Facts. Not emotion.
> 
> On a side note Adblocker works great on Tweaktown!


 Yeah I know that's why I said thank God for techpowerup
*i have edited my post*, i dont want to post things about someone who may not be here to defend themselves. my point has been made. i digress, respectfully.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2017)

Things just got interesting!

A friend who's been watching this discussion tried loading tweaktown with Noscript enabled and the site is now loading without the javascript warning. I just unblocked them and tested it myself and sure enough, tweaktown is loading. No JS warning, no adblock nonsense.

Wondering if we had an impact on that, or if they simply got a ton of flack from everyone that they had no choice.. Likely the later..

Cameron, if you are indeed watching, this is a step in the right direction. Now do something similar to TPU and find a way to show us your ads that are safe and non-intrusive. Perhaps take a step back in time to when ads were shown in a simple picture format with an embedded link and loaded from the visited domain. That methodology was safe, didn't violate a person's privacy and didn't eat up too much bandwidth[because back then, dial-up was a thing].


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2017)

I visited this site again earlier today and decided to disable adblocker to see if things had improved after this thread back in march... Nope... adds still plastered all over the website and more popping up as you scroll down to try and view the webpage. 

One time when i was a kid, I got dunked by my asshole swim instructor who almost nearly drowned me at the same time..... When turning the adblocker off on tweaktown, I got the same feeling of drowning in my chest and wasnt actually able to breath till i turned adblocker back on.

I also left a comment about their ads on the bottom of their page describing it akin to emptying a tub of butter on my screen then using a butter knife to squish the butter across the entire screen and spread it like a growing cancer.

I honestly wanted to give tweaktown a chance but I really cant


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I visited this site again earlier today and decided to disable adblocker to see if things had improved after this thread back in march... Nope... adds still plastered all over the website and more popping up as you scroll down to try and view the webpage.
> 
> One time when i was a kid, I got dunked by my asshole swim instructor who almost nearly drowned me at the same time..... When turning the adblocker off on tweaktown, I got the same feeling of drowning in my chest and wasnt actually able to breath till i turned adblocker back on.
> 
> ...



tweaktown prob goes great with toast tho


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2017)

I can't visit their page without an adblocker. It could go out of business before I personally stop using one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2017)

As has been stated earlier in the thread, they stopped blocking users who use adblockers. They know there is a more productive way of doing things. TPU has set a very good example and it seems certain that it is working and that they are generating revenue. Ads are still being displayed to me and others that adblock. If TweakTown hasn't employed similar methods it's their loss.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I visited this site again earlier today and decided to disable adblocker to see if things had improved after this thread back in march... Nope... adds still plastered all over the website and more popping up as you scroll down to try and view the webpage.
> 
> One time when i was a kid, I got dunked by my asshole swim instructor who almost nearly drowned me at the same time..... When turning the adblocker off on tweaktown, I got the same feeling of drowning in my chest and wasnt actually able to breath till i turned adblocker back on.
> 
> ...



TT is Toms HW in progress 

Yet another reason


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 1, 2017)

it wouldnt surprise me if TT is also trying to use a browser miner. Tom's HW is where the computer illiterate go to ask dumb questions like "Why do I have a black screen?" without any description of their system, so it wouldnt surprise me to see a TT part duex there eventually.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> TT is Toms HW in progress
> 
> Yet another reason


Why is Toms HW so bad, I'm just wondering.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> Why is Toms HW so bad, I'm just wondering.


Never got a chance to answer this and wanted to. TomsHW in the late 90's and early 2000's was a wonderful place to get reviews and technical technology info. By the mid 2000's they had become a sellout site unworthy of mention. To this day they are only a passing consideration. Their reviews are only occasionally worth reading but you have to navigate the mess of a website it's become. Not really worth the effort.

On an update to the TweakTown situation, the site is still respecting those who block ads and have implemented a method to shows ads that are not blocked. I've looked at the code of some of them and they have seemingly taken the advise offered a few years ago to heart. The ads are dead simple, no threat to security or privacy(at least that I can tell). @*CamWilmot *Belated though it is, a "Well done Cam" has to be offered.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> So how does one circumvent this other than to stop reading at their site?
> 
> I don't want to watch a promo ad and I will not disable ad-blocker.
> *The heavy handed crap has to stop.*


Neowin has started as of a couple of weeks displaying a popup on the home page if it detects an adblocker.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2019)

ublock origin, right click the ad and 'block element' and block the warnings about the adblocker


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Neowin has started as of a couple of weeks displaying a popup on the home page if it detects an adblocker.


I noticed that. However, that popup does have the option "Continue with Adblocker". I only see it once per visit. While it's been a nag, it's not an offensive one.
EDIT; correction, they've changed something. Now the popup appears once per page seemingly..



Mussels said:


> ublock origin, right click the ad and 'block element' and block the warnings about the adblocker


Or do this.. LOL!


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 14, 2019)

Tweak town=Ghost town anyway, there forums are pretty dead, not completely but. See the first part of any forum READS NO "WARRANTY TALK" I did that to gigabyte for selling the 680 board with EXTREME 4core CPU support lolz!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Tweak town=Ghost town anyway, there forums are pretty dead, not completely but. See the first part of any forum READS NO "WARRANTY TALK" I did that to gigabyte for selling the 680 board with EXTREME 4core CPU support lolz!


Yeah those forums have been sparse for years.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 17, 2019)

TBH the only reason I visit Tweaktown forums is for the Gigabyte modded BIOS and UBU threads.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> TBH the only reason I visit Tweaktown forums is for the Gigabyte modded BIOS and UBU threads.



Yeah, I never visited them except for when I was assembling the AM4 bios AGESA feed.  Gigabyte always had beta bioses there for some reason.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 20, 2019)

My Cisco Meraki can block ads for the entire network. Love it,


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 20, 2019)

many news sites started this crap (to the point where you can't even read a part of an article).
I've only started using adblock this year, and was pretty tolerant of excessive and obtrusive ads on websites, but on my new AMD rig for some reason ads bring Chrome to its knees, to the point of it crashing or being unresponsive on some pages (incl. Tweaktown). Disabling HW acceleration only makes it slightly less painful.


----------

